# Akcesoria Gentoo - jakie mógłbyś kupić?

## muchar

No właśnie, ten post służy do zebrania ilości chętnych żeby można było określić, które z akcesoriów Gentoo (kubek, koszulka zwykła, polar, podkładka etc.) byłaby najchętniej kupowana. Chodzi o to, żeby nie nastukać Bóg wie ile koszulek a potem nikt nie kupi... Macie 7 dni na odpowiedzi :>

----------

## Xax

zaznaczylem koszulke ale nie ukrywam ze w kubeczek oraz polar rowniez bym sie w miare mozliowsci zaopatrzyl.

----------

## fallow

ja tez bankowo kupuje koszulke , ale polar w zaleznosci od tego czy bedzie " fajny " tez bym sobie mogl sprawic , podkladka pod mysz tez by sie w koncu przydala...moim zdaniem to by sie przydal plecak  :Wink:  z plecakiem sie prawie nie rozstaje , wiec chetnie bym kupil ...

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Volt3r

No ja tez koszulke wezme napewno. Z polarem dokladnie tak jak wyzej juz napisano, to zalezy jak to bedzie wygladalo... Podkladek nie uzywam, kubkow tez. Moze kufel do piwa  :Very Happy:  ??

----------

## ai

ja na 98% wzial bym koszulke. (tak tez zaznaczylem  :Razz: )

----------

## Prompty

koszulex tylko , dla mnie  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

A jak polar, to jaki ?

Jest jakies zdiecie ?

----------

## Pepek

Zagłosowałem na kubek, ale T-shirt i polar też chętnie, choć pewny nie jestem (zależy jakie będą).

Pozdrówki.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Zaznaczyłem koszulke, aczkolwiek popieram pomysł z plecakiem, gdyż jest to rzecz najbardziej przydatna i potrzebna :].

----------

## rane

Jak dla mnie kubek byłby w sam raz (dużo kawy idzie... ) byle tylko pieniądze poszły na szczytny cel (wspierania dystrybucji) a nie do kieszeni jakiegoś cwaniaka co sprzedaje z 200% marżą ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Xax

kurde ludzie glosowac wiecej, co to jest 25 osob na cala polske ??

albo pokazemy, ze nam na tym zalezy albo z gadzecikow nici.

----------

## endel

glos oddany - koszulka, czarna najlepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## sir_skiner

zaznaczylem inne  - wisiorek/smycz z "logo" gentoo bylyby cool

ale t-shirt tez jest dobrym pomyslem

----------

## Woocash

Smycz o ile pamiętam można kupić na niemieckiej stronie gentoo. Jest tam sklep i jest smycz za 13 Euro

Troche drogo  :Sad: 

----------

## sir_skiner

jak  na niemieckie warunki  socjalne to nie tak drogo, ale dla nas... kosmos - polar u nas za tyle kupisz...

----------

## muchar

Hmmm...

Smycz to niegłupi pomysł by był. Ale podejrzewam że koszt produkcji byłby jednak wysoki...

----------

## zoozik

Kupilbym T-shirt (najlepiej czarny)  :Very Happy:  ale fajnie by bylo gdyby mozna bylo nabys jakas naszywke   :Idea: 

----------

## OBenY

Qpilbym jeszce polara  :Smile: 

----------

## przemoo

Siemanko 

ja zaznaczyłem koszulke

ale kubek i plecak tez bardzo chętnie bym przytulił

----------

## smok

wezme T-shirta i polar, tylko nie zapomnijcie o rozmiarze XXL  :Wink:  !

----------

## Torin_

A ja bede orginalnijeszy od was i powiem:

pokazcie projekty to powiem co wezme ewentualnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Xax

nie ma projektu, zeby o nim myslec musi sie uzbierac pare osob (im wiecej tym lepiej). 

zreszta same zadeklarowanie sie co kto bierze nie oznacza zlozenia wiazacego zamowienia  :Smile: 

----------

## grzewho

wezme polar, pod warunkiem ciekawego logo, bo te co widzialem dotychczas to badziewie

----------

## kukems

biore kubek do nocnych sesji przy kawie i gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## zoozik

A ja znalazlem cos takiego 

```
http://www.butik.pl/gentooshop?l=pl
```

----------

## CyriC

Hmmm przesledz wczensiejsze tematy, a dowiesz sie ze butik zalozyl jeden z uzytkownikow tego forum.

----------

## Poe

 *zoozik wrote:*   

> A ja znalazlem cos takiego 
> 
> ```
> http://www.butik.pl/gentooshop?l=pl
> ```
> ...

 

tak, to jest sklep w którym będą rzeczy o kótych tu piszemy. sklep założył Zytek i wiemy o nim, i dobrze swiadczy o sklepie, ze ggo znalazłeś :]

----------

## zytek

tak tak, założyłem, ale trochę zaniedbałem. miałem małą przerwę w forum, 2 strony nowych tematów, nadrobię jutro i wezmę się trochę za ten butik, dodam produkty, mam parę pomysłów.

co do topica ogólnie - podobał mi się pomysł koszulką z logo haftowanym, czarna koszulka świetnie wyglądała, jak to ktoś pokazał w starym temacie o koszulkach: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1132707#1132707

----------

## endel

Mam pytanie, jak wygladaja postepy?  :Smile:  - jest juz gdzies mozliwosc zakupu czarnej koszulki z haftem?  :Smile: 

pozdr

----------

## Vrok

Z krótkiej rozmowy z panem z linuxstuff.pl wynika, że bez problemu wykona koszulki po cenie dużo mniejszej niż ta na butiku, w dodatku czarne i pewnie haftowane (jak reszta produktów).

----------

## Poe

 *Vrok wrote:*   

> Z krótkiej rozmowy z panem z linuxstuff.pl wynika, że bez problemu wykona koszulki po cenie dużo mniejszej niż ta na butiku, w dodatku czarne i pewnie haftowane (jak reszta produktów).

 

a nie haftowane, ale dobrej jakości naklejka/folia etc? bo mam na koszulke wzór raczej nie wykonywalny metodą haftowaną.. a za niższą cenę niz na butiku chętnie zakupie.. czarną..  :Smile: 

ps

mozecie jeszcze zobaczyć tu

http://www.koszulka.com/

ale ja sie tam za bardzo nie umiem polapać  :Smile: 

----------

## endel

moze ktos wystosuje oficjalna notke do linuxstuff.pl - troche chetnych na koszulki jest, a cena naprawde atrakcyjna  :Smile: 

----------

## Bard Menel

Ja jak najbardziej popieram pomysł z naszywką :Smile:  (mam już plecak z Tuxem z linuxstuff'u, chętnie dorzucił bym do tego logo Gentoo albo Larrego "Krówkę"  :Very Happy: ), ostatnio nawet sam próbowałem takową zrobić sobie, ale czasu mało a i zdolności manualne jeszcze nie takie;-) No i oczywiście bez koszulki się nie obejdzie:D

----------

## CyriC

 *endel wrote:*   

> moze ktos wystosuje oficjalna notke do linuxstuff.pl - troche chetnych na koszulki jest, a cena naprawde atrakcyjna 

 

Jak najbardziej popieram.

----------

## Strus

Ja reflektuje kubek i koszulke  :Cool: 

----------

## rane

kiedy będzie coś nie-białego?

----------

## Wikt

Jest taki papier do atramentówek, na którym można drukować wyprasowanki  :Smile:  Sam sobie zrobiłem wyprasowankową koszulę, tylko że nie Gentoowską. Ale hmm.. Jeszcze mam ten papier.. 

Głosuję na koszulę, chciałbym jedną, a pozatym, mimo iż moge sobie taką zrobić, kasa idzie na szczytny cel  :Smile:  a bardzo lubię Gentoo.,

----------

## Poe

i co? wszyscy chcieli, ale nikt nie realizuje.. CO JEST?! pobudka, ludzie, pogrzebcie głębiej (czasami nie trzeba... ale to tylko czasami), odłóżcie troche kasy i.. Zróbcie coś w tej sprawie! wszyscy mowili "tak, kupie" "z wieklką chęcią" "przyda się" "wspaniały pomysł", ale to nie wystarczy!

----------

## mmad

No wlasnie co z tymi koszulkami ? Chetnie bym sobie kupil czarna koszulke.

----------

## sanche_z

Chetnie bym lyknal polar. Idzie w koncu zima, no nie? Btw, no to gdzie to mozna kupic???

----------

## Poe

 *sanche_z wrote:*   

>  Btw, no to gdzie to mozna kupic???

 

Hieh, nie tylko Ty byś chciał wiedzieć.. poki co nigdzie  :Sad:  chyba ze sam sobie wyszyjesz na polarze znaczek Gentoo...

----------

## galimedes

Na dzień dzisiejszy wiem iż najprawdopodobniej będzie na http://www.sklep.linuxstuff.pl/ dokładnie wszystkie info podam jak dostanę odpowiedz narazie treść maila   :Wink: 

```

Przyznam, ze byloby juz dawno, gdyby nie moje wahania - gentoo chyba nie

bardzo lubi, gdy uzywa sie ich logotypu bez ich zgody.

Choc przyznam, ze Wasz entuzjazm mnie lamie :). Przyznam, ze jeszcze

zadna grupa skupiona wokol ktorejs dystrybucji nie byla taka zapalona

;-).

Panskiego maila sobie oflaguje, sproboje zasiegnac jezyka i najdalej w

poniedzialek odpisze.

Jezeli gentoo wejdzie do linuxstuff - wejdzie hurtowo: koszulki, polary,

smycze i kubki.

```

takrze więcej info koło poniedziałku

----------

## fallow

wow,niezle  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Wszyscy mówili co by chcieli więc postanowiłem zadziałać i za niedługi czas będziemy mogli z dumą nosić koszulki z logo Gentoo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> Wszyscy mówili co by chcieli więc postanowiłem zadziałać i za niedługi czas będziemy mogli z dumą nosić koszulki z logo Gentoo 

 

 :Smile:  Dopiszcie mnie do zainteresowanych  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no, wreszcie coś ruszyło...

----------

## ai

o to bardzo spox ;] Hehe mam nadzieje tylko ze sie wyrobia [;

----------

## ai

i co z tym w koncu? Poniedzialek minal i nie ma wiesci? 

=]

----------

## Poe

ba, nawet drugi (czy awet trzeci) poniedzialek minal...

----------

## galimedes

Witam 

Już wszystko tłumaczę na dzień dzisiejszy nie ma zgody oficjalnej na wykożystanie logotypu więc nic nie można zrobić, a ludzie z gentoo jeszcze nie odpowiedzieli   :Crying or Very sad: . Nie pozostaje nic innego ja czekać na oficjalną zgode   :Mad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

Mam tylko nadzieje, ze nie beda chcieli kasy za wykorzystanie logotypu  :Confused: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Mam tylko nadzieje, ze nie beda chcieli kasy za wykorzystanie logotypu 

 

Też mam taką cichą nadzieję ale bardziej mnie martwi że nie odpowiadają na maile człowieka który to załatwia   :Sad:  i cała sprawa niepotrzebnie się przedłuża.

----------

## Poe

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Mam tylko nadzieje, ze nie beda chcieli kasy za wykorzystanie logotypu  
> 
> Też mam taką cichą nadzieję ale bardziej mnie martwi że nie odpowiadają na maile człowieka który to załatwia   i cała sprawa niepotrzebnie się przedłuża.

 

To moze niech cala społecznosc Polish Gentoo Forum niech sie podpisze jakos pod tym. bo tak jak pisze to jedna osoba, to moga miec to w powazaniu, a tak.. tylko pozostaje kwestia "podpisu".. czy ktos pisze jednego maila i w podpisie podajemy cos takiego:

```

nick1 <mail>

nick2 <mail>

nick3 <mail>

. 

.

. 

itd.

```

lub zamiast nickow imieniem i nazwiskiem + mail

albo jeszcze kazdy pisze oddzielnego maila, ale ze wspolnie ustalonym tekstem... cos trzeba, Panowie (Panie tez, jak są) zrobic...

----------

## Wawellski

 *Wikt wrote:*   

> Jest taki papier do atramentówek, na którym można drukować wyprasowanki  Sam sobie zrobiłem wyprasowankową koszulę, tylko że nie Gentoowską. Ale hmm.. Jeszcze mam ten papier.. 
> 
> 

 

Jak w praktyce wychodzą takie prasowanki, miło jest na nie patrzeć ? Jeśli tak, też bym coś poprasował, logo jest pikne. Ja bym zakupil sobie czapkę z daszkiem  :Cool:  no i standardowo koszulkę, kubek też by mi się przydał...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *galimedes wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   Mam tylko nadzieje, ze nie beda chcieli kasy za wykorzystanie logotypu  
> 
> Też mam taką cichą nadzieję ale bardziej mnie martwi że nie odpowiadają na maile człowieka który to załatwia   i cała sprawa niepotrzebnie się przedłuża. 
> 
> To moze niech cala społecznosc Polish Gentoo Forum niech sie podpisze jakos pod tym. bo tak jak pisze to jedna osoba, to moga miec to w powazaniu, a tak.. tylko pozostaje kwestia "podpisu".. czy ktos pisze jednego maila i w podpisie podajemy cos takiego:
> ...

 

Może to być dobry pomysł przekażę taką propozycję osobie, która bezpośrednio zaimuje się przesyłaniem maili do developerów. Też chętnie bym paradował w koszulce gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## galimedes

Witam to jest odpowiedz z Gentoo

```

Przesyłąm w załączniku odpowiedz z gentoo - pomeczymy ich dalej.

Pozdrawiam

Michał Prokopiuk

-- 

mailto: michal@linuxstuff.pl

http://www.sklep.linuxstuff.pl

   Od:    Maria Mazur Prokopiuk <m.prokopiuk@linuxstuff.pl>

Odpowiedź do:    m.prokopiuk@linuxstuff.pl

Dla:    Misiaczek <michal@linuxstuff.pl>

Temat:    [Fwd: Re: Gentoo for our customers]

Data:    Fri, 10 Sep 2004 10:02:39 +0200   

        kocham bardzo

-- 

Maria Mazur - Prokopiuk

FHU Maja

ul. J. Dietla 63/4

31 - 054 Kraków

tel.: (12) 421 10 16

tel. kom.: 607 305 122

        

           Od:    Sven Vermeulen <swift@gentoo.org>

Dla:    Maria Mazur Prokopiuk <m.prokopiuk@linuxstuff.pl>

Temat:    Re: Gentoo for our customers

Data:    Thu, 9 Sep 2004 15:31:51 +0200   

                On Tue, Sep 07, 2004 at 07:39:53AM +0200, Maria Mazur Prokopiuk wrote:

> Our net shop is very popular in Poland - we have mugs, T-shirts etc with

> several logos: Debian, Slackware, FreeBSD. And we still get email

> letters from people who want more!!! these people want Gentoo! I have

> seen your shop http://store.gentoo.org. The price of a T-shirt is too

> high for people in Poland - many of them are students who have only one

> source where they get money from: their parents. Our T-shirts cost about

> 6 dollars. 

> Don't dissapoint the Gentoo users community in Poland!  let us sell

> shirts and other stuff with Gentoo logo on this. I don't need to mention

> that we will place your banner (button or anything you want) at our

> website. We will promote Gentoo in every way you want us too - with

> several exeptions maybe :)

> If there is any possibility that you could agree -  please let me know,

> this is really very important!

Hi Maria

I'm not in the position to decide this on my own but I'll put this in front

of the Gentoo Foundation to see how we can find a solution that's beneficial

to both you and the community.

However I still can't put an ETA on the decision. We are currently making

progress administratively to get everything in shape and as you might

understand, administration is difficult to control :)

Wkr,

      Sven Vermeulen

-- 

 ^__^   And Larry saw that it was Good.

 (oo)                                      Sven Vermeulen

 (__)   http://www.gentoo.org              Documentation & PR

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Woocash

Przeglądając dzisiaj allegro.pl napotkałem takie coś :

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=32299352

Czy to jest zgodne z prawem ?

Ps. Fajny napis ma na tyle  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Przeglądając dzisiaj allegro.pl napotkałem takie coś :
> 
> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=32299352
> 
> Czy to jest zgodne z prawem ?
> ...

 

Szczurze mówiac osobiscie wyglada mi to na kiepską koszulke, a czy zgodna z praweem (chodzi Ci zapewne o prawa do nazwy), to na 90% oferujacy nie fatygowal sie o pozwolenie...

----------

## Poe

Hmmm.. moze jakos ponowimy prośbe? spróbujemy zaatakowac jeszcze raz? bo naprawdę chciałbym miec koszuleczke z jakims ładnym logo Gentoo i napisem Powered by Gentoo lub United Gentoo Users (btw. moze zalozymy sobie na terenie kraju autonomie, albo ba, moze od razu kraj UGU  :Wink:  )

----------

## Zwierzak

Przydało by się, już tyle czasu mineło, a ja cbym był chętny na smycz i kubek.

----------

## Gogiel

Biore koszulke, byleby czarna  :Wink: 

----------

## bacouch

A ja z checia koszulke (owszem czarna), smycz, no i jakis dlugopisik moze by sie tez przydal  :Smile:  .

----------

## qermit

To ja może T-shirt i oczywiście smycz do mojej kolekcji.

----------

## Poe

zanim zaczniecie zamawiac, trzeba pierw zrobic cos, zeby w ogole bylo co zamawiac.. :}

----------

## nmap

zdecydowanie T-shirt

----------

## totencham

 *Poe wrote:*   

> To moze niech cala społecznosc Polish Gentoo Forum niech sie podpisze jakos pod tym. bo tak jak pisze to jedna osoba, to moga miec to w powazaniu, a tak.. tylko pozostaje kwestia "podpisu".. czy ktos pisze jednego maila i w podpisie podajemy cos takiego:
> 
> ```
> 
> nick1 <mail>
> ...

 

Może by tak uczynić? I do skutku wysyłać co tydzień obszernego maila z podpisami? Proszę mnie dopisać do listy:

Totencham, totencham[małpiszon]gmail.com

EDIT: A co do koszulki: byle nie biała i z dużym logo.

----------

## bacouch

bacouch, bacouch[at]gmail[dot]com

----------

## ai

Poe: trzeba by nawiazac jeszcze raz kontakt z tym gosciem z linuxstuff i z nim pogadac.

----------

## Poe

dobra, wysle dzis maila do tego goscia z linuxstuff i go troszkę pomęcze  :Wink:  a moze cos wyjdzie...

edit

mail wystosowany, czekamy na odpowiedz

----------

## kuku

nie czytałem całego wątku ale coś podobnego mi od paru dni po głowie chodziło (też linuxstuff bo mam koszulke stamtąd i jestem bardzo zadowolony, ostatnio chciałem jakąś inną ale gentoo nie mają  w ofercie:( ), możnaby nawet od każdej koszulki dawać dolca na gentoo

----------

## arsen

@poe: człowiek z linuxstuff by musiał mieć zgode na umieszczanie na rzeczach logo gentoo, on działa zgodnie z prawem i tego zapewne nie może zrobić.

----------

## Poe

@arsen, wiem o tym, tak tez bylo wczesniej, ze byl pisany mail do człowieka z linuxstuffa, a on juz sie martwil o zgode na wykorzystanie, tylko wtedy jakos nie bylo z jakis powodow zgody, albo nie bylo odpowiedzi i sprawa ucichła

----------

## arsen

 *Poe wrote:*   

> @arsen, wiem o tym, tak tez bylo wczesniej, ze byl pisany mail do człowieka z linuxstuffa, a on juz sie martwil o zgode na wykorzystanie, tylko wtedy jakos nie bylo z jakis powodow zgody, albo nie bylo odpowiedzi i sprawa ucichła

 

uhh, sory, nie zauważyłem  :Wink: 

----------

## JarekG

A ja bym z checia wzial koszulke. Taka jak jest w sklepie Gentoo do kupienia

http://store.gentoo.org/product_info.php?products_id=41&osCsid=fbde29e26a944264d20e124bc16f40f3

O wlasnie taka  :Smile: . 

Bardziej mi sie podoba ta, niz ta co jest na butiku. Bym ja wzial z tego sklepu, ale przesylka kosztuje chyba 8$ czy cos kolo tego, wiec sie troche nie oplaca  :Smile: .

Tak wiec ja jestem chetny. Jak cos to prosze o maila  :Smile: .

----------

## Poe

Hihi, dostałem maila z linuxstuffa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> On Tue, 12 Apr 2005 15:27:33 +0200, Marcin Rzońca wrote
> 
> - Show quoted text -
> ...

 

:] coz, schlebił nam, nie ma co  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

 :Smile: , najbardziej mi sie podobało to  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zwolennicy Gentoo to naprawde zorganizowana grupa.....
> 
> 

 

----------

## Belliash

Wzialbym koszulke i podkladke pod myche  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Miszczu

Jak dla mnie, koszulka jak najbardzie tak, ale pod warunkiem, ze bedzie wyszywana i bedzie miala logo, ew. duzy napis z tylu na plecach

a kubek i podkladke .... zalezy od ceny i tego czy spodobaja mi sie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -=restman=-

koszulke bez watpienia  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

na tej stronce co podali mi w mailu są fajne naszywki (naszywka jedna dokladnie :] ) fajna by byla taka na plecaku, bo na caly plecak za 80zl nie bedzie mnie stac :]

----------

## fallow

a nie ma gdzies koszulki z przekreslonym napisem "gentoo ricers" w czerwonym koleczku  :Smile:  ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil: 

cheers.

----------

## arsen

 *fallow wrote:*   

> a nie ma gdzies koszulki z przekreslonym napisem "gentoo ricers" w czerwonym koleczku  ?    
> 
> cheers.

 

rotfl  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: , jestem za takim pomysłem  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

wiec tak. ostatnio upomniałem się o nas w linuxstuffie. dzis dostałem odpowiedz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Michał Prokopiuk 	
> 
> to me
> ...

 

----------

## ath4r

Ja bym chętnie kupił koszulke ale taką bez rękawów.. z logiem gentoo.. lub czym kolwiek związanym z linuxem...  a nie widziałem jeszcze takich w zadnym sklepie netowym. Bede wdzięczny za namiary  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

ja bym podkładkę pod mysz zakupił  :Smile:  albo piórnik jako, że jestem jeszcze uczniem  :Wink: 

----------

## blazeu

A moze oprocz koszulki, smyczy'n stuff zrobicy by jeszcze naszywke? Bo ladnie by sie komponowala obok naszywki kultu na moim plecaku :>

PS. Moze z tylu na koszulce kazdy swoje CFLAGi da, hmm? ;>

----------

## totencham

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> A moze oprocz koszulki, smyczy'n stuff zrobicy by jeszcze naszywke? Bo ladnie by sie komponowala obok naszywki kultu na moim plecaku :>
> 
> PS. Moze z tylu na koszulce kazdy swoje CFLAGi da, hmm? ;>

 

Ta, xorg.conf-a, logi i config kernela.

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo wciaz nas olewa, ale z drugiej strony wciaz pisza do mnie ludzie
> 
> zwiazani z Gentoo w POlsce . Przygotuje dzis wieczorem ankiete i
> 
> zamieszcze ja na forum do glosowania - jezeli na tak wypowie sie duzo
> ...

 

Czyli że wspomniane gadżety będą bez loga gentoo, czy też bez zgody na jego wykorzystanie?

----------

## Klekot

albo koszulkę z emerge world  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Heh podejrzewam iż każdy by coś kupił ale jak na razie nie widać takiej możliwości już wcześniej pisałem z osobami z linux stuf i nic z tego nie wynikło  :Sad:  więc na razie pozostaje nam tylko czekać

----------

## Poe

http://forum.linuxstuff.pl/viewtopic.php?t=39

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak to jest z tym gentoo-stuffem? Wątki na ten temat nieco już trącą myszką. Czyżby nikt nie chodził w koszulce z logo swojej ulubionej dystrybucji? Mi się marzy czarna z dużym fioletowym G.

----------

## chojny

ja mam koszulke i kubas:D

----------

## 13Homer

 *chojny wrote:*   

> ja mam koszulke i kubas:D

 

Ja tylko 4 koszulki (każda inna), ale kubek mam z napisem: "Nie znoszę lewactwa". Zakupiłem te produkty "na chwilę" przed tym, jak butik.pl się sprzedał.

----------

## BeteNoire

No ale są gdzieś do zakupienia takie o jakiej myślę? Czy jedyna możliwość teraz to nieco... drogie, białe (fu) w oficjalnym Gentoo Store?

----------

## KeyBi

Ja swego czasu kupiłem bratu koszulkę (białą) z logo Gentoo, w której dumnie chodzi do pracy. Było to jeszcze jak butik.pl istniał, a teraz łączy się z jakimś dziadostwem i z tego co widze, to nic z tego nie wychodzi. Także nie wiem gdzie teraz można by dostąć takie fajne gadżety ...

----------

## jey

Szkoda ze Gentoo Fundation nie interesuje sie swoja spolecznoscia w kwestii zakupow, nie chce lub nie potrafi zorganizowac szerszej oferty artykulow firmowanych marka gentoo. Przeciez to darmowa forma reklamy !!!  

Dojdzie do tego ze umowie sie z kilkoma zainteresowanymi osobami na irc i zlece wyszycie logo na jakiejs bawelnianej koszulce... coz inaczej chyba nie da sie tego zrobic.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja także z ogromną chęcią kupiłbym sobie taki kubek czy koszulkę z logo Gentoo, jednak odstrasza mnie cena - równowartość 45 zł za kubek to trochę dużo  :Confused:   - żeby nawet z 25, to ok... Wspieranie fundacji rozumiem i popieram, jednak przynajmniej jak na polskie realia jest to trochę za dużo.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Poe

a najgorsze jest to, ze nie chca udostepnic tego loga, zeby ktos inny mogl sie tym zajac, co widac po kilku mailach, ktore tu powklejalem. od tamtego czasu idealna cisza, az chyba jeszcze dzis napisze raz...

----------

## BeteNoire

Napiszmy najlepiej petycje i niech kazdy zainteresowany podpisy pod tym sklada  :Wink: 

----------

## tboloo

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Ja także z ogromną chęcią kupiłbym sobie taki kubek czy koszulkę z logo Gentoo, jednak odstrasza mnie cena - równowartość 45 zł za kubek to trochę dużo   - żeby nawet z 25, to ok... Wspieranie fundacji rozumiem i popieram, jednak przynajmniej jak na polskie realia jest to trochę za dużo. 

 

no wlasnie   :Crying or Very sad:  Fajnie byloby miec taka koszulke, ale cena ... odstrasza

----------

## kamillys

Ewentualnie, jeśli Gentoo Fundation nie chce udostępniać praw do loga, może założyć coś w rodzaju Gentoo Store PL, które dzałałoby na terenie Polski i sprzedawało by gadżety za normalne ceny, a nie "kubek - 45 zł".

Chciałbym mieć naklejke na kompa. Do tego naszywkę(może nawet dwie...), podkładkę, kubek i ewentualnie koszulkęLast edited by kamillys on Thu Feb 09, 2006 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ravak

Nie tylko koszulke. Fajna bylaby tez kurtka wiosenna... Breloczek do kluczy.

Jestem za petycja oraz molestowaniem o zgode na wykorzystanie loga. W koncu to dystrybucja jest dla nas, nie odwrotnie. Mamy prawo do tanich gadzetow hehe :>

----------

## Poe

napisalem dzis, dostalem odpowiedz (mail moj zacytowany tutaj nie jest pelny)

 *Reply from LinuxStuff wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kłaniam się,
> 
>  w odpowiedzi na pismo z dnia: czwartek 09 luty 2006 15:52
> ...

 

jezeli kogos by interesowalo, to oryginal poslany do linuxstuffu wygladal tak

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Marcin Rzońca 	
> 
> to michal
> ...

 

pozdrawiam

----------

## yoshi314

a ja bym chciał lampke nocna w z namalowanym larry'm na usb...:]

ale ostatecznie kubek tez jest OK  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> Ewentualnie, jeśli Gentoo Fundation nie chce udostępniać praw do loga, może założyć coś w rodzaju Gentoo Store PL, które dzałałoby na terenie Polski i sprzedawało by gadżety za normalne ceny, a nie "kubek - 45 zł".

 

Z Małyszem kosztował 19.90zł i w dodatku na poczcie. 

Jak będą w takiej cenie to biorę dwa.   :Wink: 

----------

## kamillys

ech... a kiedy będą? zdaje się że sprawa stoi w miejscu, nawet się cofa. Wie ktoś, gdzie można za normalną cene gadżety z logiem Gentoo?

----------

## ukl

Po pierwsze: przydałaby się ładna naklejka na notebooka  :Smile:  po drugie tshirt ew. polar  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

bokserki z krówką.

----------

## arsen

Naklejka na laptopa  Gentoo:), ubuntu ma takie, chciałbym móc tym przyozdobić laptopa  :Smile: 

----------

## KeyBi

Dobrze, że swego czasu udało mi się kupić t-shirt z logiem Gentoo na sklepie butik.pl, jednak teraz sklep ten został przejęty przez kogoś tam i w sumie upadł ...

Oj tak naklejki by się przydały  :Smile:  ewentualnie kubek.

----------

## blazeu

Jak to ktoś napisał: prawdziwa koszulka, a właściwie zestaw koszylkowy fanboy'a Gen2 powinien wyglądać tak: biała koszulka, igła, nici i szablon do samodzielnego wyszywania  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Naklejka na laptopa  Gentoo:), ubuntu ma takie, chciałbym móc tym przyozdobić laptopa 

 

Popieram przedmowce  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Mnie wpadł ostatnio do głowy plakat, ale taki np A0, żeby od razu po wejściu do pokoju było wiadomo, kto tu rządzi  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> bokserki z krówką.

 

POPIERAM  :Very Happy:  Larry jak dobrze pamiętam ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Dobra, wszystko swietne, ekstra i fajne, tylko znajdzcie kogos, kto namówi zarząd Gentoo by pozwolili wykorzystywać logo, bo tylko w tym jest problem.

----------

## arsen

bez odpowiedniego % ze sprzedażu nie ma mowy o zgodzie.

----------

## ukl

A może trzeba wystosować odpowiednią petycję pod którą podpiszą się użytkownicy ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> bez odpowiedniego % ze sprzedażu nie ma mowy o zgodzie.

 

a % bedzie taki, ze ceny wyjdą takie jak w GentooStore....

 *ukl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A może trzeba wystosować odpowiednią petycję pod którą podpiszą się użytkownicy ?
> 
> 

 

pare stron temu byly podobne pomysły, ale coś nie wyszło.. i nie wiem czy takie cos by przeszlo i cos dalo

----------

## Yatmai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a % bedzie taki, ze ceny wyjdą takie jak w GentooStore....
> 
> 

 

Jak zaglądałem na GentooStore, 

```
Clothing items featuring the Gentoo logo. $5 from each item goes to support Gentoo Linux through the Gentoo Foundation. 
```

 w zasadzie gdyby przykładowy LinuxStuff, do swojego standardowego 20zł za koszulkę dopisał $5 to i tak by było dla nas sporo do przodu, bo $23 to dopiero początek, myśle, że przesyłka to drugie tyle :]

A nóż by się zgodzili nieco zejść z "haraczem"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Z tego co pamiętam to przesyłka kosztuje 7 USD. Mnie bardziej ciekawi jak to jest z cłami - trzeba coś bulić czy nie?

----------

